# Feb 19 - Deep Drop groupers LT Bass & spinycheeks



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Long beautiful day on the Gulf -

Eddie and I planned to go fishing Saturday - concerned about the early morning fog - and looking at the seas and that big full moon- we decided to head out at around midnight - We planned on mingo fishing until sun-up and then deep drop for grouper. By 330 we were 60 miles SSW of perdido Pass 

On the ride out - we went through bands of bio luminance (phosphorous as we use to call it) that were the brightest I have ever seen - even in bright full moonlight - the spray and wake flashed brilliant blue green - I got some video on my phone and will post if I can figure out how.

The mingo bite was nada .. Other than lot of ARS and a few porgies - we struck out! 

At sun up we started working the deep rocks - picking our way through the green eyed sharks we sorted out a few snowys & longtail bass, and even got a few spiny cheeked scorpion fish. Eddie got a 20 lb snowy the hard way - 13 ounce jig with a manual reel in 700 ft of water! 

Once we filled our 8 grouper limit - we looked a few good jacks -
I jigged up a keeper to break the ice, and then we got Eddie big live bait.

After a hook pull and a break off - we boated an AJ that bottomed out my 25 kg (55 lb) hand scale.

Final two man tally 
6 snow and 2 yellow edge groupers
9 Long tail Bass 
3 spiny cheeks
1 gray tilefish
two AJs 

After cleaning these fish, sort of glad I did not get a cooler full of mingos or I might still be working a filet knife!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice rreport and a good day!!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good looking box of fish glad to see you guys made it out


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

Great trip loks like fun. We had a good day also jigging the jacks up.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report and a nice variety of fish in the box. what a beautiful day to be out on the water. thanks for the report.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Variety pack and them some. Love those longtails! Cool report


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the repeort with pics..Awesome day!


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

wow looks like you and Eddie did a great job. I have not seen that many long tails in one trip . nice haul guys.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Heller High Water said:


> Variety pack and them some. Love those longtails! Cool report


x2 sweeeet!:thumbup:


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

must be nice to catch fish like that !!!!!!


----------



## killrjenkins (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh how tasty those deepwaters are. Pretty work.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

great fish. thats alot of longtail bass for one trip congrats on the good table fare.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great haul gentlemen


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report and pic's!!


----------

